

Ask HN: What new Microsoft technologies should I keep an eye on? - Ebbit

Microsoft seems to be releasing new technologies for devs at a breakneck pace. I have a hard time keeping up due to a strict schedule. What seems interesting enough to be useful or should be watched?
======
PascLeRasc
The recent cross-platform release of Visual Studio is exciting and should lead
to some cool community developments and plugins being made.

------
bahador
rxjs and typescript v2 for es6

